# Your V's primary role?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Did you get your V as a family pet, to hunt with, or both? Just curious as to what we all do with them


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Since Willie is gun shy, his hunting is never accompanied by a human carrying a gun! He does a lot of hunting, though, and is very steadfast, determined, and staunch on point.

Mostly, he is a great roommate and companion. I take him with me everywhere I can, and people just seem to gravitate to him and love him! He is so much fun to have around.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

My 3 yr old is my pet first, we also show in breed and obedience and are dabbling in agility.

My 7 mo old is my pet, but she is also a show dog and will be used for breeding when she has finished her titles and health screenings.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We got Riley with the intention of having her as only a pet, but now we are considering training her to hunt (if she has the potential).


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Simply a pet who likes to do hunt tests.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Laszlo will be one of our furry BEST FRIENDS...i hate to use the term "pet" it makes it feel cold to me.....

i don't hunt, so i doubt he'll do much hunting in his spare time...i hope he doesn't hunt Heinz (kitten) though!!!!! ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

*FYI-Hunting*

If you are going to hunt your V look into doing this-the gun dog divison @ bgslinc.com is having a 200 bird(pheasant) tower shoot jan 14-it's a great time to teach your V to mark and retrive-the after hunt is even better because you will be in the field hunting the birds that got away-another plus you get all the pheasant wings you want for dead bird training-PIKE and I do 4-5 of these a year and it's a great fund raiser for the gun dog division (about $1800/shoot) look into clubs near you and try one-you will see all breeds in the feild and measure yor V against them-PIKE kicks ass!!!LOL-dog must be bird and gun broke before trying-good luck


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

A word of caution for tower hunts for those new to hunting. Make sure your Vizsla has been properly introduced to the gun. There is alot of shooting and that is not a successful way to introduce gunfire.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've added another option, that I should've included initially...oops ???


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I put down other. Only because I'm not sure yet, what role the dogs want me to do. I'm sure they will tell me when they are good an ready. till then, I'll just do as they ask. .....Sorry...gotta go......Astro says it's time for a walk....


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I answered "pet" but our girl is working toward therapy dog certification, so she will eventually have a "job."


----------

